# Celebration Day done!



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Celebration Day last week - and so finally it is all done!  She's all ours.

In keeping with our journey there were a few hiccups - wrong paperwork but now all done!  No more SWs!!!


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

congratulations we have ours early Jan how did it go x am not sure what to expect


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, I don't think ours is representative of the norm!  They didn't have the right paperwork at the court which didn't come to light til we were already in the court - we were in and out so often it was a bit like the hokey cokey! It was meant to be 15 mins long, but by the time they had started late, realised the mistake (they had paperwork for someone else), been on the phone to sort it, gone stuff emailed etc it was over an hour!  Our SWer had to go for another appointment, LO was desperate for a sleep and my son (who has autism) was getting very giddy.  So basically they said well done, then invited us up for some pics (LO wouldn't play!), and then gave us the certificate and we went.

Things I wish I'd known:
- Family court (at least where we are) has security and we were all searched.  My Dad is a pipe smoker and has a small penknife for cleaning it out and this was confiscated - like at airport so he didn't get it back. 
- there is limited space -  only room for 12 in our court in 3 rows.
- everyone does things differently - we already have long birth certificate, but childs SW was not used to this so panicked we hadn't got it, we got life story book then.

Afterwards we went out for a family meal to mark the day.  It was lovely.  I hope yours is too.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations sounds very similar to ours   . But the main thing is it's done xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent news Brummig! X


----------

